# Files Syncing FROM LR CC to LR Classic



## 4 Pete's Sake (May 6, 2020)

I have read that files that I upload say from the field from my device to LR Mobile that then syncs with LR CC will also then sync with LR Classic. First, is this right?  If so, where can I find a tutorial on how to get this set up.  Thanks. Pete


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 6, 2020)

Steps #1 and #5 at this link describe 'how'.
https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-classic/how-to/sync-photos-lightroom-mobile.htmlSimply turn on the Sync in the Identity plate menu of Lr-Classic and it happens automatically.
Remember you may only have 20Gb of Cloud to hold those files imported to a mobile device!


----------



## 4 Pete's Sake (May 6, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> Steps #1 and #5 at this link describe 'how'.
> https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-classic/how-to/sync-photos-lightroom-mobile.htmlSimply turn on the Sync in the Identity plate menu of Lr-Classic and it happens automatically.
> Remember you may only have 20Gb of Cloud to hold those files imported to a mobile device!



 Thanks I_See_Light.  This helped.  Mostly I was missing the part about where the images 'from-mobile-to-classis' were located in classic. I found some images synced this way but I also have them in Folders, Imported from the hard drive.  So I have them twice.  As I tried to combine them (move the LR Mobile editions) it of course tells me that the file is already there.  When I try to Rename the file it only allows me to do so in a .txt format.  This doesn't seem useful so I bagged it.  Fortunately I don't have too many images duplicated this way.  I need to work on my field-based file handling and be aware of it when I return to the studio after a trip.  

As a side note, we had to cancel a trip to the South Island this March.  Disappointed of course.  We will reschedule for next year.


----------



## Auz (May 13, 2020)

When you turn on sync, Classic will look at your images in Lightroom Cloud and download everything it finds that is not already synced.  Those photos will be in your All Synced Photographs collection which it automatically creates for you.  When it downloads photos it will put them in the location you specify in Preferences for Sync.  It is all quite confusing at first, but it can work out well if you take lots of time to understand exactly what is going on.  It is helpful to realize that it is the Classic app itself which takes all the action of syncing.  The cloud is just a repository and not an active agent.  

Victoria's book is very helpful.


----------



## cianmcliam (May 13, 2020)

I use Classic, CC and LR Mobile. When I import photos through CC or Mobile, or use the LR Mobile camera, Classic downloads the original photos onto my hard drive in a folder called LR Mobile. The preferences box in Classic lets you set the location. Since I only have 20GB cloud storage I then have to go into LR Classic and check sync is complete before deleting the new photos from the  ‘All Synced Photos’ section in Classic. The photos are still in ‘All Photos’ in Classic and the raw files are still on my hard drive. 

I have a file system where each photo session goes into a ‘Year’ folder for 2020, then it’s category folder then into a folder with its own name and date. I select all the photos in the folder LR Classic downloads them to and then cut and paste them into my usual folder system as above. To get these photos synced back up to LR Mobile and CC as Smart Previews I find them in All Photos, they are now indicated as ‘missing photos’ so I right click on one of them and click ‘show in explorer’ which brings up the dialog to find the originals. Then I use the ‘browse’ dialog to locate the new location I put them in. Then I add them all into a collection and set this to sync to Lightroom Mobile.

Its long winded but it means I have the original raw files backed up to my own cloud storage (Jottacloud) and the smart previews available to edit anywhere.
Unfortunately the collection/folder structure and keywords don’t sync between CC and Classic at the moment.

I would recommend taking a few test photos that you won’t need in future using LR Mobile on your phone or iPad and going through all the steps to make sure you’re happy this works as it should and you still have the originals on your hard drive at the end of the process.


----------



## prbimages (May 14, 2020)

cianmcliam said:


> I select all the photos in the folder LR Classic downloads them to and then cut and paste them into my usual folder system as above. To get these photos synced back up to LR Mobile and CC as Smart Previews I find them in All Photos, they are now indicated as ‘missing photos’ so I right click on one of them and click ‘show in explorer’ which brings up the dialog to find the originals. Then I use the ‘browse’ dialog to locate the new location I put them in. Then I add them all into a collection and set this to sync to Lightroom Mobile.


This part of your process is not necessary. Just move the photos within Lightroom Classic, by dragging and dropping between the folders you want, then there's no need to go through the "missing photos" rigmarole.


----------

